# wondering why tv comes on when I turn on the light switch



## cda (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10104.html


----------



## mark handler (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: wondering why tv comes on when I turn on the light switch

Hey I have one of these books

Sunset Water Gardens 978-0-376-03849-4 January 2004


----------

